# Corn Planter College



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would like to go to one of these crop college clinics if they were closer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/attend_a_corn_college_planter_clinic/


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would to but this is the best I can do. I go to corn college tv on the internet. They are very knowledgeable. I believe they have the same for soybeans to. Mel


----------

